# Bit of fun.



## seedoubleyou (8 Apr 2022)

So I came across this cool little site on Green Aqua’s latest video. It’s a little bit of a faff on phone but manageable. Should be a lot better on PC.






						Scape It
					

Scape It is a Aquascaping builder. Create stunning layouts with ease and minimal effort.




					editor.scape-it.io
				




Here’s what I’ve come up with, thought it might be fun to see what everyone else can come up with, it doesn’t have to be planted, it can be hardscape only. Nothing serious.





 Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## MichaelJ (8 Apr 2022)

Hi @seedoubleyou Thanks for posting this - actually a pretty fun idea! ...

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## seedoubleyou (8 Apr 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Hi @seedoubleyou Thanks for posting this - actually a pretty fun idea! ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


I thought it would be cool as most of us run single tanks, so it provides the opportunity to have a play around and see what you can do.


----------



## si walker (8 Apr 2022)

Thats great. So simple too. MTS!!!
Thanks


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 Apr 2022)

Anyone had a chance to give this a go? Be cool to see what other create.


----------



## Gill (9 Apr 2022)

Enjoyed having a play around, and being able to create all the layers and move them around is good.


----------



## seedoubleyou (9 Apr 2022)

@Gill  really nice looking layout, you must have incredible patience as I gave up on creating a carpet for my layout 😂.


----------



## Gill (9 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> @Gill  really nice looking layout, you must have incredible patience as I gave up on creating a carpet for my layout 😂.


Yes when I need to I can be Very patient. Was a little infuriating when you accidently click off something while trying to move it. And more than 20+ Clicks to move something far back into the layers till you are happy.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Apr 2022)

Very nice @Gill 👍


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Apr 2022)

That looks beautiful @Gill !

@seedoubleyou I used this application to plan my shrimp tank last year and I feel like it helped. The outcome was fairly close to what I had laid out. But yeah it's very fiddly. Hit markers are a bit all over the place and sometimes once you've lost a layer you just have to accept defeat. Definitely a better experience on the PC.


----------



## seedoubleyou (10 Apr 2022)

@Courtneybst its great to see this used in a real world application. 
I hadn’t realised the site  was that old and I completely agree about the PC offering a better experience.


----------



## sflaqua34 (10 Apr 2022)

Gave up on planting lol


----------

